# 2012 Canadian Got Em Thread



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Well to All that Got Em, Lets see some 2012 pictures....


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

well I didn't kill him in canada but its my first animal for the year got him on my firts trip to wyoming, and i will be going back again.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

sept 25
7:43 AM







Bout an hour from ottawa on QC side


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oct.7th


















Oct.13th


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Sept. 22, 2012


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great buck Hunter-4-life. Congrats


----------



## APA21 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## APA21 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

killed this male at 29 yards after calling him and his budy in using my mouth.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

spring blackbear i took near Lac St Jean in quebec


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

October 25th 
three blade Rage at 25 yards.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

jeronimo said:


> spring blackbear i took near Lac St Jean in quebec


Félicitation à toi. Congrat.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

September 4th 300lb boar, shot near Bobcageon Ontario. Self baited, fisrst sit of the year, 15 minutes after my buddy baited he came in and ate for 2hrs on and off, couldn't take it any longer!! Dusted him and he piled up 20feet away from the base of my tree!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Wait!!!!sorry! Here is my bear

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Finally was able to fill a tag tonight. Got this nice 7 point with a 30 yard shot!!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice deer Maxtor!! Congrats!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll say nice deer Maxtor! Looks like a great inside spread on that lad!!!!


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

rattled this guy in Nov 6, I wasn't going to shoot him when I first saw him, but 
he was right under me and I could see he had good mass. 10 yard shot he went 
about 60 yards and crashed.


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

I got a bear near Bobcaygeon too.


----------

